# Do cherries have a laxative effect?



## Guest (Nov 13, 2000)

I haven't had much of a problem with my IBS since the birth of my son 7 weeks ago. Until today. I woke up this morning with bad gas pains and tonight I've still go the pains and have had a little D. Not much, but enough for me to know that my IBS is acting up. The only thing I've eaten lately that I normally don't eat is cherry pie last night. And I ate quite a bit. lol Does anybody know if cherries cause this?Thanks!------------------* Mandy *


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

i do know that too many cherries can cause diarrhea.


----------



## MEMorrisNJ (Sep 9, 2000)

Was this a commerically made pie? What were in the ingredients in addition to cherries?Last week, I had a commercially made apple pie and I was stupid and orally fixated so much that I didn't check the ingredients. Dumb, dumb, dumb! After suffering the following day, I saw the ingredient list included "natural flavorings". Natural flavorings may be monsodium glutamate (MSG). For me, MSG means real serious problems!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

When I occasionally eat cherries, I'm not sure if I digest them too well. However, perhaps the SUGAR in the pie was one of the worst culprits. Sugar can have quite a laxative effect, ya know!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2000)

I always steer clear of cherries, just for the very thing you are experiencing!


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2000)

I'll probably be staying away from them, for a while too. If I do eat them, it will be in moderation! I'm pretty sure that they were the problem yesterday. I hadn't eaten anything else that I don't normally eat. I eat a lot of sweets, so I don't think it was the sugar. Thanks for the replies.







------------------* Mandy *


----------

